# maybe today!



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

finally !
maybe! today ill get a pitbull !!
i have see the picture, he look nice...

only problem. the guy say he never been with other dogs (i have doberman "king" puppy) the pitbull is only a year old.. so i dont think there will be problem, he is selling him away because he is moving with his girl who have young kids and the dog is too exited and make them fall on their bum...

so im gonna meet him with Terror (my dobby) and see how his pitty will react to us...

im very exited and scared, i really want a pitbull.. and all time i find one.. there is something happens to the dog (sick, dead, bite someone before i get him...etc) sooo ehhhhh.... im verry nervous..

i keep you informed!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

good luck if this one doesnt work it out I would look into a puppy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Where the heck have you been. I was wondering what happened to you. 

I hope all goes well with this pit for you. Please keep us informed. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

I GOT HIM !!!!!  he is really sweet !!
but... they are 2 young male .. (they said a year but the pitbull is only 10month) and my doberman is 9month half... 
they both want to hump each other .. and then they turn mad and bite each other...

now the pit have a scratch on the forehead and my doberman on the troath (god i been scared when i was trying to get them separate... 

after that i keep the leashes on and they was sniffing / nose kissing each other


how can i get them off of humping each other without operation??? please?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would have them both snipped if I were you. You might never stop the humping but it could get better. You might want to do a crate/rotate thing. Most of us with multi dogs do this. Also after you have had them for awhile they might settle down.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

oki the pit look used to a crate, my doberman cryes a lot when he is not in the same room than i (wich is a bit complicated) 
so i think when its gonna be pitbull time ill go outside with him much of the time
even if the ground is water and snow outside 

i have tryed to take picture of him but he is too much exited ill try again when i bring him to the parc


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really hope all works out for you Feari. I can not wait to see some pictures of him. What is his name?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

It is going to be a lot of work you are bringing a male unsocialized pitdog to your house with another male that has a very dominant nature. Sorry to be realistic with you but you have set up both dogs for failure and now you need to work extremely hard to protect them from each other. IF you are scared of handling the pitdog or scared of being in a situation wheere you have to break up a fight, you should not have gotten the dog. You cannot be afraid of the breed if you are going to own one, your fear and emotions can make things escalate even worse. Pitdogs are generally human friendly and as long as the dog wasn't abused or unstable you should not fear the dog trying to hurt you. HOwever, since he was not socialized with other dogs or even if it was, there is still a very huge chance that the dog will try to kill other dogs. I ask you to seriously consider the implications of owning this type of dog and specially bringing it to a household that already has another dominant male. As long as you loose your fear of a fight or the dog, you should be able to crate and rotate. If you play your cards well enough, you could def make it with them but please do not expect that both dogs will grow up to be best buds because that is an unfair and unrealistic situation to expect from the dogs. Make sure you put away all toys when they are out together and feed them separate. The second you see them start box or start mouthing each other, correct both and separate them. I wouldn't put them away but I would give them both a2-5 minute time out and let them loose again. Eventually they should get the concept that you do not allow rough play or dominant behaviors in your household. Good luck!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

the first owner called him Millow... but i dont like that name.. so im thinking about an other one... 
my doberman is named Terror... 
so i want something that will goes with it..
i was thinking about Vicious (like Sid Vicious), Adolf (just to piss people off)... and... i need other ideas hahahaha


oohh and i was not comming because i was sad/shy to not have the blue and the white pitbull.. god i been sooooo sad! both dies 3-4month before i moved!! its suck so bad! 
and then i moved in a new appartement and wait for connection.. ehhh!
oh and i have lost my 2 jobs.. and find a new one (wich pay me more than the 2 first together)


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Feari-Neko said:


> the first owner called him Millow... but i dont like that name.. so im thinking about an other one...
> my doberman is named Terror...
> so i want something that will goes with it..
> i was thinking about Vicious (like Sid Vicious), Adolf (just to piss people off)... and... i need other ideas hahahaha
> ...


What do you mean Adolf? like Adolf Hitler?


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

but David,
my doberman doesnt look dominant normally, he is very playfull
and they play long time together before its turned bad.

i been not scared to separate them. i been scared they hurt each other.
i know my dog will never bit me.
and the pitbull was a 3years old kid's best friends, so i dont think hell be dangerous to me

i just dont want they hurt each other.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> What do you mean Adolf? like Adolf Hitler?


well for me its just a name.. but for many people they directly think of him so i think that could be funny


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Feari-Neko said:


> but David,
> my doberman doesnt look dominant normally, he is very playfull
> and they play long time together before its turned bad.
> 
> ...


I don't think any breed is vicioous, I meant that the nature of the dog is dominant. Guard dogs have to be independent because they have to act quick and make decisions to protect <-- that makes the Doberman dominant and independent by nature. The dog is only 9 months old but his true temperament has not come out yet.The pitdog could have very little patience when being in front of another dog, remember they were pit fighters in the past. These dogs do not have to start a dog fight all the time but if they are challenged by another dog they WILL end the fight or die trying. YOu are going to have to mediate their interaction and when their play escalates you have to interfere immediately before someone gets hurt. Generally speaking any dog stands a better chance at being social with others if they were socialized at an early age, your dog already has the hardware to dislike other dogs and to add to that, he was not socialized so it is going to be a lot of work to control his temperament around your dog or others.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

but he seem more exited and happy when they play.. he look social but he dont like getting hump. 

and my doberman is no guard at all he just want to play all the time (even with my cat)


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Feari-Neko said:


> but he seem more exited and happy when they play.. he look social but he dont like getting hump.
> 
> and my doberman is no guard at all he just want to play all the time (even with my cat)


The play turns into a fight and guarding has nothing to do with liking cats. You should get a handbook on both breeds so you can learn their behavior traits. good luck!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

name him Adolf.. i love it..

my avatar on several sites... lol


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i finally choose to name him Thor

Thor and Terror... i think it goes well together !



picture sooon i promisse


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

THIS IS THOR


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think Thor is a good name. I like it better than Adolf.

I think if you do not them get over excited they should be fine. I know I have to tell these guys to simmer down or they get too out of control.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I think Thor is a good name. I like it better than Adolf.
> 
> I think if you do not them get over excited they should be fine. I know I have to tell these guys to simmer down or they get too out of control.


yeah people look me weird when i walked them Thor and Terror.. hahaha
no really difficulties of walking em ( no pulling, no play, no nothing)

they are both big puppies so they are both easy over-exited but i can get that going ok, 
but eh they just both not been socialised to other dog when they was young puppies.. but they both have no agressivity. they growl when one try to go over him so i separate them 

they both not into biting, i play-fight a lot with Terror and he is really soft (exept his strong paws pushing me)
and Thor been with young kids so he know being soft , im not play-fight with him yet, i want him to trust and love me first


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

humping is a sign of dominance. Even if they both seem to be playing the humping is a big no no if you do not want a fight.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

y not get them fixed?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Fixing them right now would be optimal, IMO... but it will not remove dominance issues, rather it would remove the extra hormones which can make it an even worse situation. Good post China!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

my doberman will do shows and breeding. that's why i dont fix him.
and its unfair if i do it to my pit.

but i think it be better when they will understand they both stay in the house. no leader (exept I)


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

why do you think its unfair? Your actually doing him a HUGE favor.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

cEElint said:


> name him Adolf.. i love it..
> 
> my avatar on several sites... lol


Hell yeah that avatar is so cool, who cares about the 6 million innocent people that were killed because of him good job:clap:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Two male dogs humping & not being neutered... Yeah it's best to get the clipped, it'll help with their hormones & will decrease their aggression toward each other but it won't go away entirely. APBT's are known to be DA


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

cEElint said:


> name him Adolf.. i love it..
> 
> my avatar on several sites... lol


lmao:rofl: ftw... lol... *shakes head*... so wrong
Makes me wanna watch Mel Brookes - The Producers


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Two male dogs humping & not being neutered... Yeah it's best to get the clipped, it'll help with their hormones & will decrease their aggression toward each other but it won't go away entirely. APBT's are known to be DA


what is DA

if i get only the pit neutered will it be ok?

cause even if i dont wanna do that, if he stay mean with my dob, i will have to sell him to someone else..


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

r u serious? All 277 posts and you didnt pick up that pit bulls are DA? 

Neutering may curb the aggression for a bit...maybe.. but having him around another male is like playing with a loaded gun.. I would not chance that, im sure the pit bull will win. If you cant deal with DA (dog aggression) what was the pt in getting a pitbull? Seriously...


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sigh another person who should not have gotten a pit bull! Please do the dogs and you a favor and just get him a good home. Youa re asking for trouble and no he wont get hurt but when they fight your dobies show live is gonna come to an end. Dogs dont get Ball envy not like he is going to be mad because he has no balls and the dobie does.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

you dont know my doberman
stop pretending you know how he is...

its like if i say all pitbull are monster and just want to fight!
you piss me off at the highest


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> r u serious? All 277 posts and you didnt pick up that pit bulls are DA?
> 
> Neutering may curb the aggression for a bit...maybe.. but having him around another male is like playing with a loaded gun.. I would not chance that, im sure the pit bull will win. If you cant deal with DA (dog aggression) what was the pt in getting a pitbull? Seriously...


277 post and you did not notice .... IM FRENCH ?!
god... your kinda slow !

and i give away that stupid agressive dog ...

i keep my doberman and only him because HE is the best


----------

